# Wedding Contract



## Lally0724 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello, I am slowly getting my photography business up and running.  I've shot a few weddings in my local small town, but am starting to branch out, and do weddings for people I don't know, and I'm starting to think I should have some sort of a contract.  Did you just make up your own contract or did you have a lawyer do it?  I don't want it to be scary and intimidating looking, just cover some of the basics.  I was wondering if anyone would be willing to let me know what their contract all has in it, or how they went about setting one up,
Thanks,
Lally


----------



## Sharkbait (Oct 13, 2005)

te





			
				Lally0724 said:
			
		

> Hello, I am slowly getting my photography business up and running. I've shot a few weddings in my local small town, but am starting to branch out, and do weddings for people I don't know, and I'm starting to think I should have some sort of a contract. Did you just make up your own contract or did you have a lawyer do it? I don't want it to be scary and intimidating looking, just cover some of the basics. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to let me know what their contract all has in it, or how they went about setting one up,
> Thanks,
> Lally



Here's the one I use:  http://www.whitesharkphoto.com/forms/WEDDING PHOTOGRAPHY AGREEMENT.pdf

It's pretty simple and straightforward.


----------



## wxnut (Oct 13, 2005)

Here is mine.



NAME-PHONE-AND ADDRESS OF COUPLE:

E-MAIL:  

DATE OF WEDDING:  

LOCATION AND TIME OF BRIDE GETTING READY:

LOCATION AND TIME OF WEDDING:

LOCATION AND TIME OF RECEPTION:

PRICE OF WEDDING:

DOWN PAYMENT OF $_____ RECEIVED ON ________
               Deposit can be refunded up to 90 days before date of wedding for any reason.
               Balance due when finished product is delivered.

Finished product will consist of:
      UP TO 200 color and / or black and white 4X6 photographs in a wedding style photo 
      album.
      A computer CD of ALL edited photos received as prints.
               Clients ARE able to make reprints and enlargements of ANY file on disk.  
               © remains to Doug Raflik.
      Post wedding reprint prices...
                 4X6   $1.00
                8X10  $10.00
               11X14  $20.00


Photographer will be on hand to document :
      Bride getting ready.
      Wedding ceremony.
      Reception up to 9PM.

In the unlikely event that the photographer is injured or becomes too ill to photograph the event, OR due to equipment malfunction,  liability is limited to the return of all payments received for the event package.  The limit of Doug Raflik photography's  liability shall not exceed the contract price stated herein.

One meal will be provided for photographer at some point in the day.  (Reception dinner preferably)

Doug Raflik Photography shall have the right to display or publish any of the photographs taken pursuant to this agreement & the client hereby agrees and consents to the same.  This agreement qualifies as a model and/or property release.

Due to the uncontrollable nature of wedding logistics, some photographing requests may be impossible. While every effort will be made to get  quality results, no requests are guaranteed and Doug Raflik Photography  assumes no liability for omissions.
Overall satisfaction of finished product is guaranteed. If you are unhappy with the results of your photos due to error on the photographers part, you will not be expected to pay balance of payment, and down payment will be refunded. You will NOT, however, be allowed to keep any of the photos.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 14, 2005)

Mine's quite simple...  looks like this:







If you like, I can email you a PDF without my studio info.

-Pete


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 14, 2005)

Here's mine.  I cobbled it together from other wedding photography contracts I've seen.

http://mattneedham.com/wedcontract.html


----------

